# GSD's and chickens



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm considering some backyard chickens. One of my concerns is Cody. He's a rowdy one overall. on top of that, we've been praising him for chasing geese off our yard (goose droppings galore otherwise).

If I get chicks will that help him know these birds are welcome? will he be able to figure out I don't want him chasing these birds around? lol I figure best case it's a month of correcting him, but maybe I'm underestimating his ability to learn that we WANT these birds.

thanks for your thoughts


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Backyard chickens are awesome! Everyone should have them.

If you haven't settled on a breed yet, for what it's worth I've had an easier time acclimating my dogs to the heavier mellower breeds. Brahmas, Barred Rocks, etc. They're not nearly as squeaky and flighty as my smaller birds that flap around like psychos every time the wind blows the wrong way. The little nutty breeds get the dogs amped up, the calmer ones just coo or grumble and move out of the way after they get used to the dog. If you're in Chicago, I think Light Brahmas are seriously the best chicken breed for the upper Midwest. Brahmas are calm, weatherproof, big, easy to handle. 

Your dog should be able to learn the difference, but it'll take a while. If you buy baby chicks and raise them indoors until they feather out, you can teach your dog leave-it/avoidance (like you would a cat). If the birds are outside from the very beginning, I'd skip breakfast, put your dog on a leash (with whatever type of collar you train with), and make him behave outside the coop and feed him his breakfast piece by piece as he pays attention to you. Then, if this goes well, start bringing your dog inside the coop and do the same thing. This method has worked for me. Attempts to snap/eat = correction. My adult can enter the chicken yard off leash, go into the coop, watch me collect eggs, and nobody dies. My puppy is on-leash in the yard, learning to watch me. I have some valuable birds, so poultry manners matter very much to me.

We also have domestic geese, and even though my dog despises them, she responds to commands and has not harmed one. GSD's are smart enough to figure out the difference between your domestic poultry and wild birds, without a doubt. Welcome to chicken-dom, there's no turning back.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks for the great reply WIbackpacker! well, I haven't committed yet lol. I still need to make sure I'm legally able to have them and feel like I should talk with my neighbors. My lot, though deep is only about 50' wide, so I'm not sure that 5 chickens wouldn't smell/be loud. 

I plan on visiting someone I know with backyard chickens to get a better feel for their behavior.

I am in the NW suburbs of Chicago. Thanks for a breed recommendation! I was looking for good layers, cold hardy, friendly, quiet as possible haha. no rooster of course.

last year I took on organic gardening and loved it. I'm a bit infatuated with homesteading now, so chickens were next thing that came to mind.

thank again for training and breed advice. sounds like there is hope for Cody and chickens to co-exist.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

chicagojosh said:


> thanks for the great reply WIbackpacker! well, I haven't committed yet lol. I still need to make sure I'm legally able to have them and feel like I should talk with my neighbors. My lot, though deep is only about 50' wide, so I'm not sure that 5 chickens wouldn't smell/be loud.
> 
> I plan on visiting someone I know with backyard chickens to get a better feel for their behavior.
> 
> ...


 Sure, you bet.  5 hens in a small yard should be fine. Brahmas would be my pick, they fit all of your criteria, and mine have all been easy keepers. If you gift fresh eggs to your neighbors and keep the coop tidy, they'll probably be thrilled.

Chickens are the gateway drug of urban homesteading. This forum has some info worth browsing - BYC Forum

It also has some crazy people who put their chickens on leashes and buy them organic dried mealworm sneaks and diapers to wear in the house (um, no thanks). But some threads are good.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

I've been all over youtube, BYC.com and mypetchicken. great sites with lots of info! I'm sure some fresh eggs would help get the neighbors on board


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Better not comment, lol, Newlie killed a rooster and a chicken belonging to a neighbor after they flew into our yard. My neighbor was not upset, he had warned me that might happen. There was no blood or anything, I guess they just died of a heart attack when the big dufus picked them up.


----------



## DoubleOPinter (Sep 1, 2014)

I bet you those chickens will put your dog in his place like no other. A few clucks and a peck or two in the nose and he'll respect those chickens haha


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

newlie said:


> Better not comment, lol, Newlie killed a rooster and a chicken belonging to a neighbor after they flew into our yard. My neighbor was not upset, he had warned me that might happen. There was no blood or anything, I guess they just died of a heart attack when the big dufus picked them up.


That's a better way to "go" than my friends chicken. Somehow one of the gsds managed to pull one thru the kennel fencing. 

I'd love to have chickens, they seem pretty trouble free? Aren't they good for insect control as well?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

DoubleOPinter said:


> I bet you those chickens will put your dog in his place like no other. A few clucks and a peck or two in the nose and he'll respect those chickens haha


Well... Maybe. But that's a pretty big gamble, and it's not likely with a small flock of hens.

I've owned hundreds (literally, hundreds) of birds.
And only a few of them stood up to a dog. One mature peacock with an attitude the size of Alaska, one old tom turkey with giant gnarly spurs, and one nasty Welsummer rooster that also attacked women. The other 99.9% of the birds would've been turned into drumstick snacks if they tried to peck a dog.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Nigel said:


> That's a better way to "go" than my friends chicken. Somehow one of the gsds managed to pull one thru the kennel fencing.
> 
> I'd love to have chickens, they seem pretty trouble free? Aren't they good for insect control as well?


It takes more time and effort to take care of a cat than a small flock of chickens. Super easy. They're great insect control. If you can keep a mixed flock, add some guinea hens to the mix. They eat TICKS, too! Granted, they're loud and prefer to roost in trees, but if you have the space, they rock.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We're in town, but up to 5 chickens are allowed by city ordinance. It could be bull, but I've heard some will go after snakes?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Nigel said:


> We're in town, but up to 5 chickens are allowed by city ordinance. It could be bull, but I've heard some will go after snakes?


They absolutely will, as long as the individual chicken is larger than the snake in question. I've watched mine get small snakes, frogs, and even mice. When you let them roam, they turn into little velociraptors. Awesome, useful critters.
And they turn insects and kitchen scraps into lovely omlets.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Very tempting, we need to read up, maybe consider a spring time start.


----------

